# RS4 turbos from eBay



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/191694576826









Here's the link and a screen shot, what do you guys think? Has anyone got those? Maybe even bought from this guy? What are your thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajugs (Jul 29, 2013)

my rule of thumb if it seems to good to be true that its probably not real. I would avoid buying those considering a set goes for 1900 and up


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

This was my first thought, but I have had good luck buying replacement from ebay for jobs when price was a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

If you are doing the install go for it. You would be surprised, I have put a couple pairs on and no issues. Remember its a win turbo so 24 lbs is really 12lbs each. 
That's nothing. There was a company who were installing Ebay K04's on cars and no-one was the wiser.

I MEAN YOU WOULD BUY USED k03'S RIGHT SO WHATS THE DIFFERENCE?


----------

